# Jan 3rd, 2013 Japan Pow edit



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats some insane pow mate! What resort?


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

jealous. looks sick man!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

It's in hakuba, Nagano. That day was good, but we need more snow!


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Supra said:


> It's in hakuba, Nagano. That day was good, but we need more snow!


Can almost certainly get work in Nagano with minimal effort next year, putting in alot more effort and I could land a job in Hokkaido. I was wondering if Hokkaido would be worth that extra effort, on this showing looks like I'd be more than happy taking the easy option and heading to Nagano!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Hokkaido has lighter pow but smaller mountains. It's a toss up. If Nagano, make sure you're close to either Hakuba or nozawa , or myoko in niigata


----------

